# Magic the Gathering clubhouse



## Phusius (Feb 12, 2013)

If this doesn't catch on, please feel free to delete the thread Administrators.

I have been playing Magic Online for over 10 years now, and was just wanting to see if anyone here plays as well.  I have around 5000 cards and hundreds of decks.  

If your interested in playing with me, my name is Caenlen

https://www.wizards.com/Magic/Digital/MagicOnline.aspx?x=mtg/digital/magiconline/download


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 13, 2013)

ahaha that bring back memories i played for near 20 years i still have some deck i fashion and some collection of rare and uncommon + a collection of near all Rebecca Guay i could find around (yes yes im talking of the "real" card not the online version ...)

MTG online ... hummmm i heard about it but its not the real thing. Ofc its WOTC franchise, but it doesnt have the "taste" that the real card have, it feels "less collector" if it doesnt have physical substance. 93 limited alpha release hummm i miss you

i'l go check MTG:O when i will have some time ... maybe its interessting now ...


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 13, 2013)

Used to play it, but no longer. The most precious card I still have is Akroma, Angel of Wrath (Legions), in terms of net worth probably a playset of Jace, Mind Sculptor. Both physical.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 13, 2013)

There is a format online called Planeswalker now, it has 3000 cards and several decks and only costs about $25 total, $4.99 for each deck, and no other cards can be used in this format.  It is a mix of old cards and new.

Basically, it is Magic Online for poor people or people who want to play Magic but have no physical friends left who play it.  It is what I play mostly.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 13, 2013)

Phusius said:


> There is a format online called Planeswalker now, it has 3000 cards and several decks and only costs about $25 total, $4.99 for each deck, and no other cards can be used in this format.  It is a mix of old cards and new.
> 
> Basically, it is Magic Online for poor people or people who want to play Magic but have no physical friends left who play it.  It is what I play mostly.



well i can understand ... luckly all my friend who did play during my "glorious" regional tournament time are still interested in physical "battle" ... but i see what you mean here.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 13, 2013)

Phusius said:


> Basically, it is Magic Online for poor people or people who want to play Magic but have no physical friends left who play it.  It is what I play mostly.



Or you can play pauper and still have a blast.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 13, 2013)

Mods go on ahead and close down this topic, I have a feeling no one is going to join the online clubhouse for Magic.


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2013)

If no one is interested it'll go down anyway so no need to close it.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

I play MTGO daily. I have several accounts, but my main is ZeroFantasy. I've been playing paper Magic since 1999 and MTGO since 2003. Feel free to add me if you ever want to draft or play sealed. I don't play constructed as much anymore.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't play as often as i used to, but i still rock some Swiss drafts online from time to time. I dislike constructed.


----------

